# .Battle of Shewan



## Teufel (Aug 8, 2015)

On this date, seven years ago, 2nd Platoon, 1st Force Reconnaissance Company….call sign Jaeger… and members of 2nd Platoon, Golf 2/7 bravely fought back countless waves of Taliban fighters for over eight hours of vicious combat, suffering hour after hour of intense heat, withering enemy fire and countless volleys of RPG, mortar and rocket fire to reduce a Taliban stronghold and restore freedom of movement to ISAF and Afghan forces. Intelligence reporting later indicated that the enemy force numbered between 150-500 fighters.

These brave Marines stood against an onslaught of lead and fire and showed the enemies of our nation that the strongest walls are made of men and not brick or concrete.

One by one crew served weapons ran dry as the battle raged on until the last remaining magazines were redistributed and our fearless Marines were left with no choice but to conduct a devastating counter attack against the numerically superior and entrenched Taliban force that collapsed their left flank and sparked a panic amongst the enemy.

These brave Marines fought past the point of of exhaustion to continue their relentless assault until the Taliban were driven from the battlefield, littering the city with spent brass, scarred buildings and the broken bodies of the enemy. No Americans were killed in the fighting. Villagers later complained that it took them several days to remove and bury all the enemy dead.

It’s hard to believe that it has been seven years. It seems like yesterday.

I am older now. It seems that my pack straps dig deeper than they did a decade ago. My heart beats strong but my knees and back ache. Sometimes I feel like my war has ended and I think about retirement or other employment opportunities. Every morning though I drive to work and I see all the young Reconnaissance Marines in my company area. Exceptional young men who remind me of all the brave Force Reconnaissance Marines I once stood shoulder to shoulder with against impossible odds. I look at them and I can't help but think that we haven't done enough to prepare this new generation of Marines for the challenges they will experience tomorrow. It’s up to us now to teach them what it means to be a Reconnaissance Marine. Honor, Perseverance, Spirit and Heart.

Today we celebrate the bravery and courage our Marines displayed seven years ago on the battlefield of Shewan that defeated a resolute enemy against all odds and ensured a future for Force Reconnaissance in the Marine Corps. I am proud beyond words that our Force Reconnaissance Marines have continued the proud tradition that our forefathers have earned through great personal courage and sacrifice in fierce combat in Vietnam, Somalia and Desert Storm. I am confident that our next generation of Reconnaissance Marines are poised to surpass the traditions we have set for them. I will do my best to ensure that they do.

I would also like to recognize our brothers from 2nd Battalion, 7th Marines who faced insurmountable odds every day on their extremely challenging deployment in the Helmand and Farah provinces of Afghanistan in 2008 alongside us and received very little accolades for their incredible courage and indomitable spirit. The Marine Corps may not have recognized your bravery but I will never forget it. Never above you, never below you, always besides you.

BS6


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 8, 2015)

Semper Fi, Sir!

"Thank you" for your personal contribution to the continued history of our beloved Corps.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 8, 2015)

All I can say is...SEMPER FIDELIS!!!!


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 8, 2015)

Semper Fidelis!!!


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 8, 2015)

We have never met personally, but by the GWOT and as a brother I have the utmost respect and love for you. Thank you for your contribution to the meaning of getting shit done through blood, sweat, tears, and sacrifice.

Semper Fidelis


----------



## CDG (Aug 8, 2015)

You're a great writer Sir.  Exceptional even.  You can tell by the way you write, and the words you use, that you are one of the rarest of leaders.  I don't know you, and maybe I never will.  But I know this, I would get on a plane tomorrow to come be a JTAC attached to your unit if it was needed.  The Force Reconnaissance community, the Marine Corps, and the USA are extremely lucky to have men like you serving in their ranks. Thank you for all you've done and all you continue to do.


----------



## pardus (Aug 8, 2015)

An awesome contribution to the proud history of the Corps.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 8, 2015)

Drive on, Sir.  You and your men did an outstanding job not only on this day 7 years ago, but at all times since.  Semper Fidelis.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 9, 2015)

Sir, it's an honor to say I have sat and had a beer with you and listened to stories similar to this one. Thank you for what you and your Brothers continue to do for this great country of ours. Semper Fi.


----------



## Scubadew (Aug 9, 2015)

Semper Fi.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 9, 2015)

Semper Fi, Sir!. I have always said you kick ass.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 9, 2015)

Incredible story!


----------



## Teufel (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words.  I was but a witness to heroism.  I just did my job as anyone else here would have done.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 11, 2015)

Teufel said:


> Thank you all for your kind words.  I was but a witness to heroism.  I just did my job as anyone else here would have done.



Um, Sir..... Not to contradict you, well.... yeah, to contradict you, it's one of the perks of my job as an NCO, you don't get the bling you got for being a witness and just doing your job.  

You still owe a visit and a round of beers.


----------



## Dame (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm with the Troll. You pulled some serious badassery and were recognized for it along with a lot of your Marines. The story is amazing.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 11, 2015)

True that most officers are carried by their NCO's      but I doubt it in this case.


----------

